
Ask HN: What Is the Difference Between NativeBase and React Native Elements? - claudiojulio
The two look the same, with RNE overtaking NativeBase in number of stars in Github.<p>Translated automatically.
======
aviciious
Disclaimer: I work for NativeBase.

Both RNE and NativeBase are good and while the number of Github stars on RNE
is greater, the number of downloads is greater for NativeBase.

Here's the stat for NativeBase, [https://npm-
stat.com/charts.html?package=native-base&from=20...](https://npm-
stat.com/charts.html?package=native-base&from=2016-07-17&to=2017-07-17) and
here's for RNE, [https://npm-stat.com/charts.html?package=react-native-
elemen...](https://npm-stat.com/charts.html?package=react-native-
elements&from=2016-07-17&to=2017-07-17)

To add, there's a feature of theming in NativeBase via which you can add a
uniform theme throughout your app.

~~~
claudiojulio
Thanks!

